# Color of coat



## DillonMaltese (Jun 19, 2009)

I've noticed that some Malt have a pure white coat and others have some off white to beige colored coat...especially around the ears and facial areas. Is this something that has to do with hereditary genes or something to do with diet or just a change of color over time? or perhaps all of the above? If my Dillon (6months) starts lose his white coat, any non-harmful ways we can try and keep it white..??


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

That is just pigment. My Gigi has great pigment! Her breeder said in all her years of showing/breeding malts, she has never seen a malt with so much pigment Gigi is probably the only malt on this forum with so much pigment. The orangish coloring on the pups ears, will most likely grow out. 90% of maltese puppy's ears have that coloring and with 90% of those pups, the pigment will fade or grow out. Pigment is highly desireable amongst malt breeders. Pigment is what makes maltese's noses, paw pads, and the eyeliner/halos around their eyes black. Even some champion maltese have biege spots in their hair. Gigi's hair did not grow out, maybe it will later on though. Those spots in her hair are not white, just alot bit lighter, but unoticable to everybody who sees her. Her parents were all white and her other sibling's hair is all white as well. I still love my Gigi the same, I just think her pigment makes her special. :tender: 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...l=pigment++hair
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...&hl=pigment
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...&hl=pigment

This is my Gigi when she is a puppy, her hair now is much lighter, barely even noticable, still not white though:









Gigi is proud of her pigment! :yahoo: LOL


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Gigi is not unique in having pigment in her coat. It is common for dogs with heavy pigment to have color in their coat and all over their skin. Often the coat color fades some with age, but some still have it on the ears and along the back. The color in the coat is something may breeders accept in return for the lovely black points and halos. 

There are also many shades of white, from an ice white to a more pearly color, etc.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

This is what the standard says about color:

Color, pure white. Light tan or lemon on the ears is permissible, but not desirable.

http://www.americanmaltese.org/ama_akc_breed_standard.htm


----------



## DillonMaltese (Jun 19, 2009)

thanks every1 and for the links...much appreciated


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (DillonMaltese @ Jun 21 2009, 10:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795201


> I've noticed that some Malt have a pure white coat and others have some off white to beige colored coat...especially around the ears and facial areas. Is this something that has to do with hereditary genes or something to do with diet or just a change of color over time? or perhaps all of the above? If my Dillon (6months) starts lose his white coat, any non-harmful ways we can try and keep it white..??[/B]



So you found your perfect pup?


----------

